# G.B. Police state or what???????????



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

I sold a car, 2 or 3 months ago. Apparently it was involved in a crime????????? no one has told me what. I notified dvlc that I had sold the car. But now I am supposed to be, the orginiser or involed, or something lol or not. will the last man in u.k please switch the lights out:tongue::clap2:..................regards griz


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

griz616 said:


> I sold a car, 2 or 3 months ago. Apparently it was involved in a crime????????? no one has told me what. I notified dvlc that I had sold the car. But now I am supposed to be, the orginiser or involed, or something lol or not. will the last man in u.k please switch the lights out:tongue::clap2:..................regards griz


And leave all those illegal immigrants in the dark? Thats mean


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Veronica said:


> And leave all those illegal immigrants in the dark? Thats mean


:rofl:

Run Griz, run like the wind!!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Veronica said:


> And leave all those illegal immigrants in the dark? Thats mean


Hi veronica, sounds like things are going to go pear shape over there. The first case on the books, about pre 1974 land retake?????????? sounds bad. Yes they need to be in the dark they have had the limelight long enough, :lol: be happy
griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Run Griz, run like the wind!!!


Run.....................Have you seen my photo on facebook?? I'm built for comfort not speed lol
griz :clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Run.....................Have you seen my photo on facebook?? I'm built for comfort not speed lol
> griz :clap2:


No I haven't - I'm not on FB - I know, how behind am I?!?!:tongue:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Hi veronica, sounds like things are going to go pear shape over there. The first case on the books, about pre 1974 land retake?????????? sounds bad. Yes they need to be in the dark they have had the limelight long enough, :lol: be happy
> griz


That is in t he North Griz and has been rumbling on for many years. Now that the EU has made a decision about it others will follow for sure.
But luckily it dosnt affect things in the South.
It is because of the problems in the North that we refuse to be involved with selling properties there, although we have had many requests to put Northern properties onto our books. No way Jose!!!!!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> No I haven't - I'm not on FB - I know, how behind am I?!?!:tongue:


Try to keep up! all you friends are there!: jo, steve , ow doggy, shaun......etc
griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Veronica said:


> That is in t he North Griz and has been rumbling on for many years. Now that the EU has made a decision about it others will follow for sure.
> But luckily it dosnt affect things in the South.
> It is because of the problems in the North that we refuse to be involved with selling properties there, although we have had many requests to put Northern properties onto our books. No way Jose!!!!!!


Don't blame you!:lol:
griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Try to keep up! all you friends are there!: jo, steve , ow doggy, shaun......etc
> griz


im not i refuse to go on it big brother and all that no thank you


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> im not i refuse to go on it big brother and all that no thank you


Sorry shaun I thought you were on, griz


----------

